# B544 - Water leak



## redlorry (Mar 26, 2016)

HI 
I've just bought a B544. When I filled up the tank and turned on the tap in the sink the water immediately pours out of a hole next to the grey water tank ( see picture). Does anyone know what I might be doing wrong? Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Over winter you drain down the water to stop the pipes and water heater freezing, so look inside over where the "leak" is coming from, there maybe a drain tap, if so move it 90 degrees and see if the leak stops.

Let us know if that sorts out your problem if not we'll have to delve a little deeper, in the plus column, it's leaking outside, & not all over the floor inside


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Yup sounds like the drain down valve is open.
When the tap is turned on the pump starts but the valve is dumping to the outside.
Close the valve and it should be fine.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Is the boiler situated above where the water coming out? Check that the red button on the boiler (probably in the bottom of the wardrobe) is in the up position - this is the dump valve for the boiler, to prevent damage in colder weather.

From yout photo the water is coming out of a dump/overflow point, so it is not a leak as such.

DavidL


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I think that the heater dump valve is situated further under the van and this looks suspiciously like the drain down valve(s) Pat H and Kev are talking about. Look in the bottom of the wardrobe and try and locate a red and a blue tap. Sometimes these need to be gently pushed down once they have been tightened to ensure that they seat properly.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If it starts to flow when you turn the tap on then it has to be the hot water heater/ tank dumping it's contents via the frost protection valve. 
The tank is trying to fill itself when you turn the tap on.
The water gets dumped if the surrounding area has been cold enough or the power to the frost protection valve/ solenoid has been disconnected.
You have to find the dump valve near the water heater/tank. It is fairly obvious when you see it. Pull it up to reset it.


----------



## redlorry (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for the help, guys. I have found the problem. It is a see thru plastic screw under the sink that has to be screwed down. Cheers.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the update redlorry as it may help others who have a similar problem. I'm glad you got it sorted and it didn't cost anything...can't often say that with motorhomes!


----------

